# "Will trade her for a good pair of work boots"



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

It isn't a golden.... But still....
Welcome to my town.......

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Darthsadier (May 17, 2013)

Your kidding 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh geez, sometimes you just have to wonder about people. But to give him the benefit of the doubt, if someone lost their job and have a family -- but still.


----------



## pb2b (Nov 8, 2013)

Oh my God!!! Did you reply, "what the heck is wrong with you?"


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

KathyL said:


> Oh geez, sometimes you just have to wonder about people. But to give him the benefit of the doubt, if someone lost their job and have a family -- but still.


We have a goodwill and salvation army as well as churches on every corner, and a mercy house. They all will help people who need things like work shoes.

As far as losing your job and not being able to care for the dog.... Then you'd think they'd want to rehome with a rehoming fee at least....

This seems like great bait for someone to get her for a fighting dog if you ask me. And we have lots of those kind of people around here.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

I have to wonder if the use of "I got" and "an" is genuine or someone playing to a "special" kind of audience?


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

That's actually so common here..... I mean I hate to say it but you find that more so than actual English. My husband still has trouble spelling basic words and even using women vs woman. I often wonder how he graduated.
On the other hand though.... Boys are taught how to fix cars and build homes and hunt and put away meat, etc. I think that is a lot where animals are abused here, it is still an old mentality. (My husband isn't dumb.... BTW lol. It is just that education here isn't valued like other places. He often says he regrets how they just spit him out of school without requiring more of him)

Now my father was a farmer and he vaccinated his dogs at home, vetted if needed, but I remember our horse breaking it's leg when I was a kid.... probably 20 years ago... he went and grabbed his gun, and came home in tears. He still taught me compassion and empathy to animals.

So I really think this individual is probably just that ignorant.

He did say in the comments that he "don't" have time for her and would take $100 for her to get his boots.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

So sad...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

So sad, she's still a baby  Are there any rescues that could help? I just learned from someone the other day that Colorado has started importing rescue dogs from other states because we don't have enough of our own.


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

We can't even get our shelter dogs out before they're euth'd  but he doesn't want to give her away..

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

KeaColorado said:


> So sad, she's still a baby  Are there any rescues that could help? I just learned from someone the other day that Colorado has started importing rescue dogs from other states because we don't have enough of our own.


I follow a rescue group on Facebook that transports to Colorado. A win-win for everyone.


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

We only have one rescue group that pulls our dogs and takes them to New Jersey.... I think the name is... MOMS? I know the main lady but not the rescue name as well lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

That ad reminded me of one I saw yesterday...so sad 

Female pit bull


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

There's someone on Craigslist here who's been trying to trade a turkey for a golden or lab puppy. I could not make this stuff up. His ad was flagged and taken down at least once so at least some people realize how stupid that is. But then there's also a litter of purebred pups someone wants to trade for quads, ATV's or just money.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

kwhit said:


> That ad reminded me of one I saw yesterday...so sad
> 
> Female pit bull


That dog looks emaciated and so sad


----------



## marvis11 (Aug 26, 2014)

This is so sad.
It's also why I never trust posts on craigslist... hope that puppy found a loving new home


----------

